# Information please



## rosti (Aug 4, 2009)

hello to all

my husband was diagnosed with type2 diabetes about 5 years ago,after his latest review the GP wants to put him on a combination of tablets and insulin.Can any one help here as I have not heard of this before and cannot seem to find anything on the internet.
he expressed his displeasure at this form of treatment and at long last is being referred to what i will call a ''proper'' diabetic clinic.


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 4, 2009)

rosti said:


> hello to all
> 
> my husband was diagnosed with type2 diabetes about 5 years ago,after his latest review the GP wants to put him on a combination of tablets and insulin.Can any one help here as I have not heard of this before and cannot seem to find anything on the internet.
> he expressed his displeasure at this form of treatment and at long last is being referred to what i will call a ''proper'' diabetic clinic.



Hi Rosti..

Welcome to the forum...The large extended family....your in the right place for help, support, advice, chat and a good old rant.

While I cannot help on the combination of insulin/tablet treatment..I'm sure someone will be along shortly who can help with this question.

I'm glad to hear though that your husband is being refered to the diabetic clinic..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 4, 2009)

hi rosti and a warm welcome i cant help with your questiong but like heidi im glad he is going to diabetes clinic


----------



## Gasman1975 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Rosti, 

This is fairly common for a lot of type 2 diabetics. I started on it when initially diagnosed and a work colleague was on the same. 

If i remember correctly the tablet was metformin which is designed to stimulate the pancreas at meal times to produce the insulin needed for the food. The injection is normally a basal or background insulin and the common ones are lantus or levimir. They are slow acting insulins that can stay in active in the system for up to 24 hours although it varies person to person. The basal rate is to try and accomodate spikes in blood sugars, especially over night etc. Some people (like my colleague) only have one injection a day whilst I needed to have the basal split into two doses.

Hope this helps, but am sure there are others on the forum who are still on this method. 

Don't be afraid to ask any question, even if you think it will sound silly, as we are all here to help each other and there is no such thing as a silly question. 

Andy


----------



## rosti (Aug 4, 2009)

*tabs/insulin*

thank you for the fast response.............cannot think why I didnt join the ''family'' sooner.
regards


----------



## Star (Aug 5, 2009)

[Hi Rosti, I'm in the same boat too.  My diabetes nurse has suggested the same to me and I'm resisting at the moment.  I've just had a change in all my medication because I've been feeling really sick so we're trialling the different meds to see if any of them are the culprit and want to wait until all that settles down before I introduce a new thing.  I just wanted to let you know that I understand what your husband is going through and if I can help, even just by chatting, I'd be happy to do so.
Take care


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Rosti and Star , if you want to know anything or just want a moan there is always someone who will listen , most of us know exactly what you are going through .


----------



## HelenP (Aug 5, 2009)

Can't offer any advice as all this diabetes stuff is brand new for me, but funnily enough I was talking to a diabetic neighbour today,and she is on Metformin as well as Insulin injections so your hubby's not alone.

xx


----------



## rosti (Aug 7, 2009)

*cook books*

Hi to all

can anyone recommend an ''idiots guide'' to preparing meals.All the books I have come across so far are too technical for this person here who does not enjoy cooking !

regards

Celia (rosti...dogs name)


----------



## Copepod (Aug 8, 2009)

*cook books*

Hi Celia
What did you (and your husband) cook before his diagnosis? There may be no need to change much. The standard advice, for both people with diabetes and without, is for a normal healthy diet ie not too much fat or sugar or other fast acting carbohydrates, plenty of fruit and vegetables etc. Some people choose to follow a very low carbohydrate diet. Sorry, I can't help with cook book suggestions, as I only use recipes when I bake cakes a few times a year. 
When you get to the clinic, I would suggest that you request a meeting with a dietician, who can give you more specific advice, tailored to whether or not your husband needs to lose weight, any religious or moral objections to particular foods, any allergies / intolerances etc.


----------



## Tezzz (Aug 8, 2009)

rosti said:


> Hi to all
> 
> can anyone recommend an ''idiots guide'' to preparing meals.All the books I have come across so far are too technical for this person here who does not enjoy cooking !
> 
> ...



Have a look at the Diabetes Cookbook for Dummies. ISBN 9780470512197.


----------



## rosti (Aug 8, 2009)

hi,
We had some advice on diet,but I am thinking we have been left to make our own way as best we can.I like to see things written so to be able to refer back when I get ''brain block''.Himself doesnt smoke or drink alcohol on a regular basis,this is confined to family celebrations and then it will be only one drink.The rest of the food ,sugar etc is all in moderation with the odd relapse............having said all that must be doing something wrong !!!!!!!!!
It is good to know there are people out there with the same problems,I was begining to feel very isolated.

Celia


----------

